# Kubota M5 Series



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

Is anybody here using one of the M5 series tractors form Kubota? We are getting ready to add another tractor to our operation and I have seen them on a local dealers lot. Main uses would be on a 9' Kuhn disc mower, 4 basket tedder, an 8 wheel rake, and to load and feed 5.5x4 round bales. Do they have the weight to handle the loading and stacking bales?

Thanks


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

I have the M5-091 as my main and only tractor. It handles a JD 9' MOCO pretty well and I use it to rake, square bale, and grapple/stack small squares. I also use it to handle 4x5 RBs which it does well on. I do have fluid (rimguard) in the rears. I've had it over a year now (500 hrs on the meter) and it does have the cab and 12 speed. So far so good.....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

GPhillips

I would think a M5-091 would have no problems performing the tasks you outlined because my M7040 does all of them well including handling 4X5.5 rd bales except the tedder which I don't own & I use a 14 wheel rake. To my surprise my M7040 pulled my JD 467 rd baler very well making 4X5.5 when the AC compressor was not working on my JD 4255.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I have an M9960 which is the the previous generation to the M5-111, and I have been really pleased with it. It has 600 hours on it with not one single hiccup. As best as I can see, the M5-091/M5-111 is the same as the M8560/M9960 with just a few upgrades to the cab and emissions.

The only legitimate criticisms that I've ever heard against this size of Kubota tractor has been that the cabs are smaller than other brands (however it looks as though they've resolved that with the M5), and that they are a bit lighter in weight compared to other brands. However, the weight never really bothered me. Mine has fluid in the rear tires which really helps with loader work, and the fact that it weighs a few less pounds I think helps leave less tracts in the early spring when I'm fertilizing, spraying, getting firewood, etc. I don't see that the quality of the tractor has been compromised at all.


----------

